# 2 Broke Girls - Season Three Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

[spoilers allowed up to currently aired episode]

And we're back... Still funny, still on the leading edge of TV humor. I knew they would milk the episode title "And the Soft Opening" for all it's worth, and they didn't disappoint.

Your favorite lines from the opener?


----------



## Grasshopper AZ (Apr 29, 2005)

"I just showed him what hard was"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Still love this show!


I liked Max rattling off all of the top pop culture stories since the end of last season.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Still love this show!
> 
> I liked Max rattling off all of the top pop culture stories since the end of last season.


Yes, and then Caroline adding, "The Royal Baby smiled at the Queen!"

Then...re: the diner..."We might be washing the forks, maybe?"
(Looks at Oleg)
(Oleg shakes his head, "No..") 

Oleg gets most of the best lines as usual..."That's one lucky horn.."


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> Still love this show!
> 
> I liked Max rattling off all of the top pop culture stories since the end of last season.


Like to think that I'm up on TMZ type news but missed the Lohan $2M deal with Oprah's network.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ment said:


> Like to think that I'm up on TMZ type news but missed the Lohan $2M deal with Oprah's network.


I knew Oprah interviewed her. But wasn't sure what the $2M was about. Did she really get paid that to do the interview??


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I knew Oprah interviewed her. But wasn't sure what the $2M was about. Did she really get paid that to do the interview??


The interview was only part of it. The $2M also includes a reality show.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I got choked up at the end when Han said they could start paying rent when they reached their goal. 

Good god I'm a sap.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Now if I was a writer for 2BG, I'd be making jokes about "you got choked up". See what this show is doing to me!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

astrohip said:


> Now if I was a writer for 2BG, I'd be making jokes about "you got choked up". See what this show is doing to me!


A simple that's what she said would suffice.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

Seriously, how many you are craving for cupcakes after a drunken night at a club/bar?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

dtle said:


> Seriously, how many you are craving for cupcakes after a drunken night at a club/bar?


Don't forget, they are also selling pot 

(Same split with Earl  )


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dtle said:


> Seriously, how many you are craving for cupcakes after a drunken night at a club/bar?


Who said drunk? I assume there is a lot of pot activity in the area given the previous jokes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Well, their initial customers were certainly drunk. They may have been stoned too.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

dtle said:


> Seriously, how many you are craving for cupcakes after a drunken night at a club/bar?


Have they alluded to cream pies on the show yet? If not, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

getreal said:


> Have they alluded to cream pies on the show yet? If not, it's just a matter of time.


Many, many times. Honestly, there's not much in the way of a double entendre they *haven't* alluded to.

Heck, half of their episode titles are like that. Here's a few from last season:

And the Pearl Necklace
And the Three Boys with Wood
And the Big Opening
And the Big Hole 
And the Worst Selfie Ever 
And the Tip Slip

Half the fun of watching this with my wife (who LOVES it) is explaining some of these terms.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Come eat sweet stuff from their soft opening!"


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> I got choked up at the end when Han said they could start paying rent when they reached their goal.


I'm guess they added that just so they can keep the running total at the end. Does anyone really care about that?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

How much do I still LOVE this show!! 

Han was even funnier than usual. 

All the characters, with the exception of the comic icon Garrett Morris, are so hilarious to me. I don't know why the Garrett Morris character just doesn't strike me. Nothing against him, as I always liked him. But in this show I find him expendable.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Regina said:


> Oleg gets most of the best lines as usual..."That's one lucky horn.."


That was pretty graphic.. and think, "only" 35 years or so ago, they supposedly pulled a Gong Show episode after airing it on one coast after George Barris realized how dirty the popsicle twins were.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gong_Show#Popsicle_Twins_incident


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

mattack said:


> That was pretty graphic.. and think, "only" 35 years or so ago, they supposedly pulled a Gong Show episode after airing it on one coast after George Barris realized how dirty the popsicle twins were.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gong_Show#Popsicle_Twins_incident


I'm sure I'm not the only one to look it up. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDxDYIQL6Nc[/media]


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I had no idea stapled pants could be so hawt.  This season Caroline has gotten more curvy to my eye and I like it!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I just hope her new pants look as hot. She sure was proud of the way her ass looked in them


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

Ment said:


> I had no idea stapled pants could be so hawt.  This season Caroline has gotten more curvy to my eye and I like it!


And right after that she Febrezed Max as well while Max was making cupcake dough


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Too bad they wasted the boob rubbing bit on BBT would have been hot with Han and Morris.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anyone else noticing how much more cleavage Max is showing this season? 

:up:


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Anyone else noticing how much more cleavage Max is showing this season?
> 
> :up:


I haven't watched yet, that post with Caroline swishing thru the spray sure makes me want to.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Da plane, da plane!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Kitty kitty. Kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Han spanking her was priceless.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

What's the plane reference with Han?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> What's the plane reference with Han?


Da Plane! Da Plane!!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

DUDE_NJX said:


> What's the plane reference with Han?


Tattoo on Fantasy Island.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Never heard of it. Thanks.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I gotta wonder how much of 2 Broke Girls' audience know the Fantasy Island reference. Or if either of the Girls knows of that reference. 

that show hasn't been on in 29 years. Damn!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it was a common enough part of pop culture that most people would recognize it. I'm 32, have never seen Fantasy Island, but I've heard it plenty of times over the years. Just type 'da pl' into google and the first suggestion is 'da plane da plane'.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think it was a common enough part of pop culture that most people would recognize it. I'm 32, have never seen Fantasy Island, but I've heard it plenty of times over the years. Just type 'da pl' into google and the first suggestion is 'da plane da plane'.


Not the Dallas Association of Petroleum Landmen?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like they had the 2 of them stop yelling in weird pitched voices this season.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Oleg, what do you think of cats?
It's a great play-saw it on Broadway 9 times-but it was expensive-the most money I ever paid to watch a pu**y dance! 

Got to love Oleg!

Got to agree that Han spanking Max was all kinds of awesome-and her reaction was priceless-"Ok, first of all, I own the diner now..."


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great ep. I love all of the quotes already mentioned. 

And I'm happy that Chestnut has a new friend.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This show juust gets better and better. Love how she got Han to say 'da plane da plane'. Also loved how they ended up with the cat, who ended up being Chestnut's buddy. 

At the very first, I didn't care for Oleg so much. He mostly just skeeved me out. But now he skeeves me out in a very funny way. The part is played brilliantly.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder if the cat and rat will get along.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Another good episode last night.

"She just steam cleaned her carpet"

"I heard about your clam bake"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My favorite part was when Caroline said "I went to Wharton" and the supervisor says "Great...I went to Harvard". I just found that very funny and I didn't get the impresion he was joking, which made it more funny.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

".... and I went to juvie"


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I wonder if they come up with the jokes first, and then figure out how to plot them in the show.

-smak-


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

dimented said:


> Another good episode last night.
> 
> "She just steam cleaned her carpet"
> 
> "I heard about your clam bake"


For some reason I think Caroline is partial to tile.  The whole Starbucks scene was hilarious...'nipple slap half half..'


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

smak said:


> I wonder if they come up with the jokes first, and then figure out how to plot them in the show.
> 
> -smak-


It seemed that way. And to me the jokes weren't that great anymore. I gave up on this show midway through the premier this season. I'd watched every episode upto that point. It got to the point it wasn't enjoyable it just felt like work. If Iim watch something with dirty jokes I'll watch them on FX or Comedy Central where they can actually tell the joke.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

dimented said:


> Another good episode last night.
> 
> "She just steam cleaned her carpet"
> 
> "


Crabs maybe?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Cake fries - Yum. But of course anything good with icing on it will probably be even better.

I love dipping fries in milkshakes / frosties. Now that is fantastic.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

next time I have fries and Cinnamon Bun icing I'm going to try this combo. When did Han hurt himself, was it earlier when talking about his exercise regimen?. He was noticeably limping thru out.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Pretty lame episode don't remember laughing once.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Does Caroline have her old pants? The ones that were stapled together? Magically fixed? What happened to the new ones she bought to replace them? (not that I should complain much as she looks hawt in them)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Funny episode. The instant Han mentioned his mom coming for a visit, you knew they had uncovered the mother lode of new jokes.

Didja notice Han & Mrs. MomHan were wearing the same outfit when they first saw each other?

Loved the dress Caroline wore to the dinner.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

When the black light came on in the strip club, I almost fell out.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad to see a funny one after the disappointing one last week. And she did look very good in that dress.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

For anyone who watches Big Bang Theory the hooker was played by the same actress who played Joyce Kim. The mother was pretty funny in an episode of King of Queens. I recognized her immediately, but could not place her. Thank God for IMDB!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> When the black light came on in the strip club, I almost fell out.


I swear I was just coming here to post the exact same thing! I really did start laughing out loud!


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

"Such a good appetite - you ate the whole thing. Didn't even chew."

Man, this is the best episode in a loooong time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LifeIsABeach said:


> For anyone who watches Big Bang Theory the hooker was played by the same actress who played Joyce Kim. The mother was pretty funny in an episode of King of Queens. I recognized her immediately, but could not place her. Thank God for IMDB!


Totally don't remember the character of Joyce Kim.

Mama Han must just be one of those actresses.. Looking at her on imdb, none of the things seem like what I remember her from, but it's probably just that variety of bit spots that I probably saw her in. Though I watched a lot of "Whose Line", so maybe it's from that.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

mattack said:


> Totally don't remember the character of Joyce Kim.


She wasn't a major character. She's the North Korean spy who slept with Leonard in an attempt get the secret of his rocket fuel. ( which later destroyed the elevator)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I assume that Uber must have paid to be shoe horned into this episode.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I assume that Uber must have paid to be shoe horned into this episode.


yes it didn't even make sense...like Max/Caroline would ever use a cab!


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Was another lame one. Who is Uber?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Was another lame one. Who is Uber?


It's a trendy towncar company.

https://www.uber.com/


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

pmyers said:


> It's a trendy towncar company.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/


Ok Thanks, I remember the town car taxi talk didn't hear or remember name of company.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought it was a fun ep. Loved how Max took over at the other restaurant, getting them a table and being the waitress.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I assume that Uber must have paid to be shoe horned into this episode.


As well as Grindr and Tinder.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> As well as Grindr and Tinder.


Or it is all part of the show persona to be hip. Like Max's rundown of pop culture in the season premiere.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Caroline showing a little cleavage, no matter how it was enhanced, is super hawt.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> Caroline showing a little cleavage, no matter how it was enhanced, is super hawt.


Well if you like chicken..


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

cannonz said:


> Was another lame one. Who is Uber?


Maybe you need to find another show to watch. I've found every episode to be just as funny as all of the others.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Seem to be alternating week to week lame - good will be interesting to see if next will be good, followed by yet another lame.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

busyba said:


> As well as Grindr and Tinder.


Thanks. I couldn't remember Tinder and didn't want to google it ;


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Did they change what show was going to air, I saw one was coming up where one of them insulted the diner and got fired it's not there now.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cannonz said:


> Did they change what show was going to air, I saw one was coming up where one of them insulted the diner and got fired it's not there now.


We've seen that already, I think...the Blonde one (forget her name...Caroline?) was fired...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Anubys said:


> We've seen that already, I think...the Blonde one (forget her name...Caroline?) was fired...


I just recently started watching, I guess they were going to show it switched to a new one instead because was set to record it and it's not there was the pastry school one.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Master Bakers...

"I'll be out in the hall!"


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am enjoying the pastry chef storyline 1000 times better than the cupcake business.
It seems to have renewed energy back into the show.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think the baking school is the same set used for the cupcake store and the candy store across the other way. The first hallway on the other side with the other room in glass.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

marksman said:


> I think the baking school is the same set used for the cupcake store and the candy store across the other way. The first hallway on the other side with the other room in glass.


I agree, although it's flipped horizontally now. The small room that looks like it was the old candy store is on our left now and the big room that looks like it was the cupcake store is on our right now.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Of course I like this show, but should a show this (awesomely) raunchy be on at 8:30? Back in the day something half this racey wouldn't be on until 10:00.

I hope parents are doing their job.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Of course I like this show, but should a show this (awesomely) raunchy be on at 8:30?


Yes.

That's why the baby jesus invented the V-chip and other parental controls.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jan 5, 2007)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Of course I like this show, but should a show this (awesomely) raunchy be on at 8:30? Back in the day something half this racey wouldn't be on until 10:00. I hope parents are doing their job.


In addition to what * busyba* said, arent most of the jokes on this show double entendres?

Most kids watching this would just laugh at the show because they think its funny and be none the wiser.

The adults on the other hand, would get the sexually suggestive material and would either laugh out loud or cringe in silence.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Cereal_Killer said:


> arent most of the jokes on this show double entendres?


While there are many, many double entendres on this show, there are just as many lines such as "I put my penis on a hot dog bun".

Def not a kids show.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

24,000 for pastry school!


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

My wife mentioned tonight that she has noticed the price for the Soup of the Day has been steadily increasing. It was up to 4.95 on this weeks episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Of course I like this show, but should a show this (awesomely) raunchy be on at 8:30? Back in the day something half this racey wouldn't be on until 10:00.


Heck, until not long ago, something like this wouldn't even air on basic cable, which only *voluntarily* follows approximately the same rules as OTA.

I think this show & Two and a Half Men are often hilarious, but they and South Park really upped the raunchiness level. (Though, "Coupling" from the UK is one of my favorite shows of all time, and it was very raunchy 10 years ago, maybe even more than South Park at the time.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mattack said:


> (Though, "Coupling" from the UK is one of my favorite shows of all time, and it was very raunchy 10 years ago, maybe even more than South Park at the time.)


Well yeah... that's mainly because British people aren't as sexually repressed as Americans.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have to say....I love this show....but I am REALLY hating anything to do with "Deek". I don't like him and especially his dumpster.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I have to say....I love this show....but I am REALLY hating anything to do with "Deek". I don't like him and especially his dumpster.


I agree. I found him annoying on The B in 23 as well.

Looks like Two Broke Girls has received many FCC complaints if you do a search. Here is one article that mocks the complaints.

http://www.adweek.com/news/television/fcc-complaints-never-fail-disappoint-154677


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I agree. I found him annoying on The B in 23 as well.


Was he the coffee shop guy? Other than that, I can't figure out what character he was.. I recognize the guy though.. I was thinking he was on Parks & Rec, but I guess I'm confusing him with someone else (Tom's friend).


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

mattack said:


> Was he the coffee shop guy? Other than that, I can't figure out what character he was.. I recognize the guy though.. I was thinking he was on Parks & Rec, but I guess I'm confusing him with someone else (Tom's friend).


Yeah, he played the coffee shop guy, the one who had the crush on Dreama Walker's character.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't like him at first but he's growing on me.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm liking Deke way more than I'm liking Caroline lately.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Her anti-money attitude was very very annoying... I knew they'd do the + $1 million at the end, but they still did it in a clever way with the voiceover.

The other chick's reactions to having money again were funny too.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I also like Deke, but I don't think he's staying for long.

Even though she gave back the money, you can't have "Two Broke Girls" when one of them is dating a cent-millionaire (and that's a low estimate).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I like Deke. I disliked him at first, but he's grown on me. Not sure why.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought it was strange when Caroline kept talking about the money as "theirs".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

C'mon....a dumpster? ugh


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

pmyers said:


> C'mon....a dumpster? ugh


Well, it seems like it was a never-used-as-a-dumpster dumpster.

So really, it's more like a small, motorless RV.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I thought it was strange when Caroline kept talking about the money as "theirs".


I didn't think it strange, but interesting. Max didn't correct her though. Caroline working to put Max through school is a real partnership. (Though Max could ditch her like the proverbial doctor leaving the wife who put him through med school )

So it wouldn't be odd for her to think of a windfall as benefiting them both. She did mention that she was thinking the money would advance their business.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

"Max, get to bed..go ahead..go on..."
"Boy, [Caroline], are YOU in a hurry to masturbate!"
(Max goes in her room and sees naked Deke in her bed)
"CAROLINE!"
"I'm masturbating!"
...um, yeah-pretty racy for 8:30 PM...funny as heck, but racy for the time slot..


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Regina said:


> ...um, yeah-pretty racy for 8:30 PM...funny as heck, but racy for the time slot..


If it makes you feel any better, I waited until 10pm to watch it.

I'm just surprised that they didn't go for the obvious ATM joke. I was waiting for it from the second they mentioned the machine.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Seems like they've done way racier things than that in the time slot.. and didn't 2.5 men used to be in this time slot?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm still loving this show!

Max: Why don't guys have to take the pill? We have to take all the pills...birth control, Midol, roofies....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Funny show, but last night's episode was weird. I admit I'm sort of mixing up real life morality with the TV show morality, but it just seemed WEIRD.

If they want to have her sleeping with (i.e. sex) a married man, fine.. (But how do we know that was REALLY his wife on Skype?)

But having her sleep (literally) with him was again, just weird. Why would anyone do that in real life, basically "halfways cheat"?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am not sure what it is, but the show is starting to lose me. The last few episodes I caught myself surfing the net on my iPad instead of watching.

It could be that I enjoy the interactions in the diner much better than out-of-the shop cupcake store and cooking school.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I miss the flamboyant gay daytime waiter. Sofie is getting repetitive, she has to go.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Hasn't been very good lately Oscar the grouch didn't help maybe they will try Snuffleupagus next.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mattack said:


> Funny show, but last night's episode was weird. I admit I'm sort of mixing up real life morality with the TV show morality, but it just seemed WEIRD.
> 
> If they want to have her sleeping with (i.e. sex) a married man, fine.. (But how do we know that was REALLY his wife on Skype?)
> 
> But having her sleep (literally) with him was again, just weird. Why would anyone do that in real life, basically "halfways cheat"?


Ever heard of swingers? Or an open marriage? I believe there is a couple that posts here that could explain those arrangements to you better than I can.

Still my favorite comedy but Deke is annoying me and making me enjoy the show less. To me, it seems like the actor is trying to hard to be goofy/funny and it shows. He has to go.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

dtle said:


> I miss the flamboyant gay daytime waiter. Sofie is getting repetitive, she has to go.


Oh, I love the gay waiter too! I hope he's still going to be around.

I've always liked Sophie and think she was a great addition to the show but she's getting almost gross. I cannot explain it, but I'd like to see the character back it up just a bit. This recent episode I was kind of squirming with her.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Ever heard of swingers? Or an open marriage?


Neither of those are AT ALL related to what I was talking about. Those are just her having sex with him, which as I said, I'm fine with (as a plot point).


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't like Sophie. I don't find her attractive or funny, just disgusting. Yet at the same time, Olaf is ugly and unattractive, but I find his character LOL funny. I sort of like Deke, but just in that Max seems to be falling for him.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mattack said:


> Neither of those are AT ALL related to what I was talking about. Those are just her having sex with him, which as I said, I'm fine with (as a plot point).


Actually, no they aren't just about sex. See polyamory which is a form of an open marriage.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

I thought that it was announced that 2 Broke Girls would take How I Met Your Mother's timeslot when that shows ends. I don't see how CBS would get away with putting the show in the 8 pm timeslot unless the shows gets cleaned up.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Lenonn said:


> I thought that it was announced that 2 Broke Girls would take How I Met Your Mother's timeslot when that shows ends. I don't see how CBS would get away with putting the show in the 8 pm timeslot unless the shows gets cleaned up.


Yea, that never happened. Anyway, what difference would a half hour make? Answer: None.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

justen_m said:


> I don't like Sophie. I don't find her attractive or funny, just disgusting. Yet at the same time, Olaf is ugly and unattractive, but I find his character LOL funny. I sort of like Deke, but just in that Max seems to be falling for him.


I found this pic of Jonathan Kite (the actor who plays Oleg) sans scruffy hair and facial hair-he's a pretty nice looking dude! 










(Sorry about the stupid ad!)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

He looks like Jim from _The Office_.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I'll bet he doesn't have a Russian accent either.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Kinda looks like Turtleboy
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=3096


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Was that Flo from progressive commercials as the wedding planner?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Michael S said:


> Was that Flo from progressive commercials as the wedding planner?


Yep. Her name is Stephanie Courtney.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

justen_m said:


> I don't like Sophie. I don't find her attractive or funny, just disgusting. Yet at the same time, Olaf is ugly and unattractive, but I find his character LOL funny. I sort of like Deke, but just in that Max seems to be falling for him.


+1, +1, +1.

Sophie is awful and the way they pause for the laugh track every time she appears makes me want to turn the show off.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

If there was any question about whether Lindsay Lohan had any acting talent, last night's episode completely took care of that. She's not just bad, she's really bad.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Azlen said:


> If there was any question about whether Lindsay Lohan had any acting talent, last night's episode completely took care of that. She's not just bad, she's really bad.


This. :up::up::up:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree. It was like watching Max, Caroline, Oleg, Han, and Lindsay Lohan pretending to be someone else. I just kept thinking, why do people continue to give her work?


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Maybe she just can't do comedy any more. She certainly was worse in this than in anything she's done previously.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've heard/read people say that Lindsay Lohan is a good actor. Perhaps I have not seen the right stuff because I have always found her abysmal at best.

Azlen - Thanks for the name of the 'Flo' actor. I had to look her up and was surprised to see she's been in so many things - even an episode of Mad Men. As for her Flo character, however, that has to be THE worst character of any venue, of all time, since time began, IMO. Flo is like fingernails on a blackboard times a million for me.

I think the episode would have been a lot better, and even pretty funny, with another actor in LL's place. 

Somehow I totally missed Max and dumpster boy breaking up. d'oh! Or, more likely, I must have just forgotten that piece altogether.


----------

